# Chances for getting PR - Subclass 190



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi All, My name is George and I'm a software engineer with 2 year work experience. From 2018 onwards I was preparing to migrate to Australia. So I'm planning to lodge the visa application on 2021 as I could get more points - I'll complete 3 years of work experience. Also I've scored PTE 79+.

However, I would like to know about my chances of getting the PR. Upon calculation I could see that my total score will be 85. But a friend of mine, who is residing at Australia currently, is saying that getting a PR won't be easy for me as the point is less on comparing with others.

Can someone give me an advise? Will this be worth the waiting?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

You have got 85 points the chances of getting an invite in 189, these days, at that point, is difficult but it can change at any time, so don't lose hope. But as your topic heading say, 190 is not dependent on your points so if your skills are on demand you can get 190 though you have less points. I advice you to read the department of home affairs website carefully. 489 is another option you can go for if nothing from 189 or 190. So start the process, no one really know what is going to happen after one year, so just be in the queue and wait for it..


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, let me tell you the recent updates apart from all that. In the recent newsletter of ISCAH, they claim that there will be a shortened occupations list from the Department, and it will be extended when they find a vaccine for COVID. This list is yet to be published. So, I think you should wait untill they publish the list, take advantage of the situation and raise your PTE as much as you can. Good luck!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

georgetk said:


> Hi All, My name is George and I'm a software engineer with 2 year work experience. From 2018 onwards I was preparing to migrate to Australia. So I'm planning to lodge the visa application on 2021 as I could get more points - I'll complete 3 years of work experience. Also I've scored PTE 79+.
> 
> However, I would like to know about my chances of getting the PR. Upon calculation I could see that my total score will be 85. But a friend of mine, who is residing at Australia currently, is saying that getting a PR won't be easy for me as the point is less on comparing with others.
> 
> Can someone give me an advise? Will this be worth the waiting?


Firstly, even if you complete 3 years of experience, ACS will deduct some years based on your Educational qualification. Hence, your assumption that you will be able to take advantage of 3 years of experience and gain points is wrong. 

Secondly, I don't see you having much chances through 189, however, maybe you can have your ACS assessment ready and jump on the queue if you wish. Alternately, explore other options as well, including 190, 489 etc.

All the Best..!



Hamadeh said:


> ........ and raise your PTE as much as you can. Good luck!


He has already scored 79+


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

[email protected] Skilled Regional SC 489 16 Nov 2019!


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> He has already scored 79+


Haha, yeah thanks. Generally, I meant that he takes advantage of the situation and increased his points.


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Firstly, even if you complete 3 years of experience, ACS will deduct some years based on your Educational qualification. Hence, your assumption that you will be able to take advantage of 3 years of experience and gain points is wrong.


I think the DHA has made some amends regarding that and highly likely to consider the deductive period that ACS/Vetassess has deducted. Don't quote me on that though


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

JG said:


> You have got 85 points the chances of getting an invite in 189, these days, at that point, is difficult but it can change at any time, so don't lose hope. But as your topic heading say, 190 is not dependent on your points so if your skills are on demand you can get 190 though you have less points. I advice you to read the department of home affairs website carefully. 489 is another option you can go for if nothing from 189 or 190. So start the process, no one really know what is going to happen after one year, so just be in the queue and wait for it..



Thanks for the reply. But for 190 there's a minimum point requirement of 65 right? https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#Eligibility. So higher the points, higher the chances will be?


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

Hamadeh said:


> Well, let me tell you the recent updates apart from all that. In the recent newsletter of ISCAH, they claim that there will be a shortened occupations list from the Department, and it will be extended when they find a vaccine for COVID. This list is yet to be published. So, I think you should wait untill they publish the list, take advantage of the situation and raise your PTE as much as you can. Good luck!


Thanks for this information. I'll have a look on to it.


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

fugitive_4u said:


> georgetk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, My name is George and I'm a software engineer with 2 year work experience. From 2018 onwards I was preparing to migrate to Australia. So I'm planning to lodge the visa application on 2021 as I could get more points - I'll complete 3 years of work experience. Also I've scored PTE 79+.
> ...



I've a Bachelor's in Engineering concentrated in Computer Science and course duration was 4 years. As the stream I studied and my profession are the same, I hope there won't be any year deduction on skill assessment.

In case of 489, we are supposed to stay in regional areas of Australia right? My intention is to stay with my aunt who's residing at Sydney. So that won't be possible if I'm going through 489. Is that correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

georgetk said:


> I've a Bachelor's in Engineering concentrated in Computer Science and course duration was 4 years. As the stream I studied and my profession are the same, I hope there won't be any year deduction on skill assessment.
> 
> In case of 489, we are supposed to stay in regional areas of Australia right? My intention is to stay with my aunt who's residing at Sydney. So that won't be possible if I'm going through 489. Is that correct?


2 years will be deducted if you have not studied in Australia irrespective of what be your course content

I am presuming you are from india 
Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

georgetk said:


> fugitive_4u said:
> 
> 
> > georgetk said:
> ...


Dear
489 is no longer in existence. 491 has replaced it. In 190 points doesn't matter as long as you have minimum points. Dha can nominate a person with 65 points and can't nominate someone with 100 points though.


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> georgetk said:
> 
> 
> > I've a Bachelor's in Engineering concentrated in Computer Science and course duration was 4 years. As the stream I studied and my profession are the same, I hope there won't be any year deduction on skill assessment.
> ...



Yeah, I'm from India and thanks for this information 👍


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

Realy85 said:


> Dear
> 489 is no longer in existence. 491 has replaced it. In 190 points doesn't matter as long as you have minimum points. Dha can nominate a person with 65 points and can't nominate someone with 100 points though.


Great. Thanks for the time. So I assume that 190 will be my best option.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

georgetk said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear
> ...


First step
Get your skill assessment first and see how many points you have after they deduct your experience.
Then create eoi for all 189, 190 and 491.
Try your luck


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

Realy85 said:


> georgetk said:
> 
> 
> > Realy85 said:
> ...



Yeah this is correct. I'll do that first. Thank you.


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

As MB mentioned, you will geta a standard 2 years deduction of experience during your assessment. That will leave you just one year experience which won't fetch you any experience points. Since you have already attained highest points in PTE, try and explore NAATI to get 5 points.


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

mailgrvc said:


> As MB mentioned, you will geta a standard 2 years deduction of experience during your assessment. That will leave you just one year experience which won't fetch you any experience points. Since you have already attained highest points in PTE, try and explore NAATI to get 5 points.


Wow this is really a great information. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

georgetk said:


> Wow this is really a great information. Thank you.


Don’t waste money on getting skills assessment, NAATI and English tests now
Unless you can reach 90-95 points, you stand no chance of an invite realistically 
With just 1 years claimable experience, there is no way you can reach that figure
Wait for a few years and once you have the required points, then only start getting assessed 

Cheers


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> georgetk said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is really a great information. Thank you.
> ...


Yeah, sometimes this is the same thought that comes into my mind. Is there any chance for 190? I'm asking this because literally my intention is to migrate to Australia in 2021 or 2022 begining.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

georgetk said:


> Yeah, sometimes this is the same thought that comes into my mind. Is there any chance for 190? I'm asking this because literally my intention is to migrate to Australia in 2021 or 2022 begining.


All wishes don’t come true
You have to be realistic

Cheers


----------



## mercylicious234 (May 10, 2020)

Instead of waiting, don't you think he should apply for 491if he can get at least 1 year from ACS assessment. Migration conditions are getting tougher as the days go by.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mercylicious234 said:


> Instead of waiting, don't you think he should apply for 491if he can get at least 1 year from ACS assessment. Migration conditions are getting tougher as the days go by.


In regional Australia, where are the jobs ?
It’s the biggest trap being perpetrated on the applicants by DHA
They will come and work as low wage workers and go back at the end as they will not be able to meet the financial requirements to get PR

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

But even if you couldn’t meet financial target after 3 years you can again apply for 190 or 189.


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

georgetk said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > georgetk said:
> ...


Everything you spend money on has validity period of 2 or 3 years so it would be wise to wait. Presently as almost every immigration process is delayed or stopped, only the ones who should apply now are the high pointers, the ones who are confident that they will get an invite within weeks the immigration process restarts. Otherwise first few months or even years will go wasted. And you will have to get everything done again. Assessment, PTE, NAATI etc. Though in 190 invites aren't issued points wise and there are instances were low pointers are invited over higher point ones, it is logical to assume that a 90 pointer always have better chances than 65 pointer for obvious reasons, though invite cant be guaranteed. Wait, keep tracking the progress and apply when you have good chances. If you have money to spare then you can always give it a try.
Cheers


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> mercylicious234 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of waiting, don't you think he should apply for 491if he can get at least 1 year from ACS assessment. Migration conditions are getting tougher as the days go by.
> ...


Perfectly understood this. Thank you.


----------



## georgetk (Jul 18, 2020)

Architect Joe said:


> georgetk said:
> 
> 
> > NB said:
> ...



Thanks for this information. I'll try my luck on 190 on September 2020.


----------

